# Lang Seasoning



## zotie (Aug 19, 2014)

Hi All-

I'm getting the hang for the my new lang, and I had a quick question about cleaning.  I've referenced Lang's website as far as the procedure goes, heat to 300 steam then back to 300 steam one more time, then 45 degree on the damper smoke cure for about 20 min.

This is what I have been doing.  After a smoke I will get it back up to 300 and then scrub with a wire brush the particles left on there after the cook and then I remove both bottom grates and do the same on the griddle.  Then I let it get back up to  300, then steam the griddle and wash out all the chunkies, then i put the grates back on get it back to 300, steam those and then let the water dry. After that I spray cooking oil all around then lower the temp to 225, and close one pin wheel all the way and the other to about 90% and then the damper to 45 degrees.   I then let it spend the rest of the time until the fire goes out curing the griddle. I also paint the whole outside with oil at this time.  The next time i fire it up I steam clean it really quick before I cook on it.

Am I going over kill?  Do i need to oil season the inside every time?  I am a bit paranoid about rust since the guy I got it from neglected it and I spend 4 days grinding out all the rust and repainting it and re curing it. I would hate to see any show up again.

I noticed that after I cook the steam clean alone doesn't get rid of all the bits left over and I found that if I use the wire brush I remove the seasoning and I didn't want it to sit exposed without it until the next cook.

What do you guys do?  Any suggestions?

Thanks,

RZ-


----------



## grillmonkey (Aug 19, 2014)

I don't know if this is right or wrong, but it's what I do. After the smoke, I open vents all the way. When it gets good and hot, I spray with the hose then brush the particles off with a scrub pad while the grate is cool from the spray. Let it heat back up some, rinse again and, still with all vents open, let it burn itself out. Once it's burned out and dry, I clean out the ashes and close it up.

Next use, I let it get as hot as it will to sterilize or burn off anything left inside, then bring it down to cooking temp and load it up. Never had a problem. If, over time you get too much build-up inside, you can pressure wash it with just water. It's a dirty job, but it will remove soot and debris without removing seasoning.


----------



## alblancher (Aug 19, 2014)

Hello Zotie

On my 36 I just let it get hot, spray with water, close it and let it drain/steam.  I wipe down the grates, maybe spray again and let get back to temp.  Then I cook.  I guess I cook often enough that I am not worried about steam cleaning after a cook, just before.  I try to remove any stuck on food after a cook but I won't do a thorough cleaning.  You may want to take a wire brush and rag to the inside of the cook chamber once in a while so the crud doesn't flake onto your food.

I'm like you, I like to leave a bit of grease on the grates between cooks to help prevent rust.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Aug 19, 2014)

I don't put Water in my Tejas. Although it is designed to be a H2O Smoker , I only use a wide putty blade and scrape the nasties out . The next cook will heat it enough to be good. It gets a little messy, but I leave all that goody in there where  it should stay. Once I got her cured , 'nuff said , for me.













FOOD I HAVE COOKED - ANYTHING 004.JPG



__ oldschoolbbq
__ May 2, 2013






Have fun and . . .


----------



## chipotleq (Oct 28, 2014)

Get some pork skin or trimming from the market. Get a lot of it, and smoke it for many hours, all that fat rendered and sizzled on the reverse flow plate will stick to the full interior of the chamber eventually, you will even notice the grease drip from the top of the rain cap of the exhaust pipe. Just make sure its a lot of fat you are smoking and rendering down, all that will season the smoker walls in a couple of smokes.


----------

